# Road Bike Route - Laguna Nigel or Thereabouts



## marco1910 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi,
My girlfriend and I are going to be in Laguna Nigel for the 4th and will of course be bringing our road bikes. Can someone recommend some good routes to ride around there..we would like to do about 20-30 miles..ideally nice shouldered road..etc

thanks in advance

Marco


----------

